# Attaching pouch to chained rubber bands?



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Can someone post a efficient way to attach a pouch to chained rubber bands please?

Pics would be most helpful.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

The guy to talk to is Jmplsnt he's the master of chains..


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> The guy to talk to is Jmplsnt he's the master of chains..


You can't go wrong with asking Jmplsnt, but I would suggest looking at Nico's post and blog for further information. Nico will probably drop by here as well to put his 2 cents in. He is the "chain gang" founder as he was shown how to chain rubberbands from the postman by his father at the age of 9. He has used then almost exclusively since and withholds a massive wealth of knowledge and experiences pertaining to the chained rubberbands. He has tried them all, in many different ways, so if he speaks.....listen.

I also use the chains very often and although I do not have much time right now to go further into it with pictures etc.....I can tell you that with a chain that has usually 3 or more bands per chain then the usual method is to do a kink and tie method at the pouch with an old broken rubberband to fasten.

Then when there is 2 or 3 (if small rubberbands) bands per link then you can do a sort of pull through method so there is no tie just a secure loop through. It is hard to explain this but it is sort of what you can do with a dog leash when attaching to a pole or tree, and you just put the little clip through the hand loop at the end and pull through. I know Luxor does it this way with small chains.

Good luck
- John


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

When I do mine I start at the pouch with 4 each side, but i do 2 in each hole each side, i just loope them through, it is a lot tidyer that way, and i end up with 6 to 8 bands at the fork, jeff


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nico's the Chain Master here. He's got 25 years of experience with them and I have one. That said, let me see if I can help you.

I prefer to do a kink-and-tie on mine. This means I pass one end of the entire band through the hole of the pouch or gypsy tab and then tie it back to the band using another independent single rubber band. I do not loop or girth hitch mine on either end. I feel this gives the attachment more strength, a little "emergency reserve" that is in essence a mini-band that's twice the strength of the main band.

While this is not a detailed close-up, you can easily see what I mean by checking this picture. The attachment is identical on both the pouch and tabs ends.



Again, Nick is the Chains Master and I am his ever-loyal Acolyte. No offense intended HG; I've always been keen to stay in my place and to be real honest I'm still learning. But I've learned a lot in the past year!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it is amazing and also a huge part of the fun that there is so much to know about slingshots.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

smitty said:


> I think it is amazing and also a huge part of the fun that there is so much to know about slingshots.


No joke on that Smitty! Just taking an specific aspect of one thing related to slingshots can carry one through many tests, experiments, products, methods etc etc etc.

As for the subject at hand. I know next to nothing so I enjoy learning from these posts to when I make time for the foray into chained bands. Thanks guys!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hiya Sling,

Well its pretty much been covered both on the braided method by Jeff and the chain linked method as well what has been said is true of the chain linked is that if you have various rubberbands per link its best to use the ties to secure to your pouch.

I tie them with rubberbands like this 








The slip through noose method works great as well with less rubberbands per link..

My only additional feed back is that to make sure the link is even when the loop goes through the pouch hole is to use an open rubberand threaded through the loop will even up the rubberbands as you pull through the pouch hole.

Then you can tie with rubberbands as I do or you can slip noose, the choice is yours depending on the type of chain you make.

Braids you have the answers in Jeff's illustration and the info is put for for the knotted "chain linked" all very easy no worries with pouch attachments.

Nico


----------

